# Guess what I've got!



## Morrus

Just arrived today - my sample copy!  708 pages of pure awesome!  5lbs of gaming perfection!

Now that I've verfied its extreme spectacularitude, I can have the pre-orders printed and shipped.  Then, once I've sent out the preorders, the book will go on sale.


----------



## RangerWickett

ing awesome.


----------



## Jraynack

Great job - looks like a dream come true.  Great quality.  Awesome and congrats!


----------



## Kaladhan

Does it have ribbons? 

Kidding aside, it looks awesome.


----------



## Jason Anderson

That looks amazing - congrats!


----------



## genshou

Save a copy for me! 

It'll look shiny and impressive next to my other, similarly thick setting books.


----------



## Marius Delphus

So Ptolus, World's Largest Dungeon, World's Largest City, and...? 

(I'm actually genuinely curious to know who else has cracked the 600-page mark in a single book.)


----------



## JVisgaitis

Wow, that looks gorgeous. I hope we'll get something similar with the 4e version? Where did you get that done, Lulu?


----------



## pneumatik

*Super hot*

That thing's so hot that just pictures of it are making my laptop overheat. I /really/ want this thing.


----------



## genshou

Marius Delphus said:


> So Ptolus, World's Largest Dungeon, World's Largest City, and...?
> 
> (I'm actually genuinely curious to know who else has cracked the 600-page mark in a single book.)



It's not over 600 pages, but Dawning Star: Helios Rising takes up a pretty nice space on my shelf, and the box for Goodman Games's World of Aereth is pretty big, too.


----------



## SolitonMan

Morrus said:


> Now that I've verfied its extreme spectacularitude, I can have the pre-orders printed and shipped.  Then, once I've sent out the preorders, the book will go on sale.




Truly a thing of beauty.   

Not to be the sole selfish b*st*rd of the thread, but is there an ETA on when those pre-orders may be shipped?  

To all who made this happen, congratulations and thank you, keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## Morrus

SolitonMan said:


> Truly a thing of beauty.
> 
> Not to be the sole selfish b*st*rd of the thread, but is there an ETA on when those pre-orders may be shipped?




I've already ordered the pre-order print run,which takes a couple of weeks (I think!).   Then shipping happens after that, which, depending on where you are in the world, will vary in time.


----------



## afstanton

w00t!


----------



## Qwillion

See now you got me thinking about buying one 

Who did do the printing?


----------



## Broccli_Head

Do you have a lay away plan?


----------



## Morrus

Broccli_Head said:


> Do you have a lay away plan?




What's a lay away plan?


----------



## RangerWickett

A lay-by, to most of the rest of the English speaking world. Pay a little bit at a time, basically, and get the item once you've paid for it. Also known as "buying stuff for people who don't like to wait and save money in the bank."


----------



## Morrus

Ah, I see.  No, we have no way of doing that, I'm afraid.


----------



## SolitonMan

So I stumbled in from my game tonight and spied a package on the step.  I picked it and checked out the return address...Lulu!!!  

I've only just begun to flip through and look at this amazing production, but my first impression is...well, impressed!  I am impressed.   

Thanks to everyone responsible for this great product, and once again, congratulations!!


----------



## firesnakearies

Wow, that looks INCREDIBLE.

When you finally put out the 4E edition of this, I'll be buying it for sure.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## DaveMage

I have received mine as well (yay!).

(Although the "special bonus" was not included.)

There are some pretty, pretty maps in there....


----------



## SolitonMan

DaveMage said:


> (Although the "special bonus" was not included.)




Hey, you're right!  In my excitement I forgot about that.  I'm looking forward to reading Metamorphosis, too...


----------



## Morrus

SolitonMan said:


> So I stumbled in from my game tonight and spied a package on the step.  I picked it and checked out the return address...Lulu!!!
> 
> I've only just begun to flip through and look at this amazing production, but my first impression is...well, impressed!  I am impressed.
> 
> Thanks to everyone responsible for this great product, and once again, congratulations!!




Super!  Looks like you're the first to receive theirs!  Hopefully we'll see lots more posts like this as they books begin to arrive at their destinations (although I think those folks in Japan and Australia will get theirs last - damn those pesky oceans!)


----------



## Morrus

DaveMage said:


> I have received mine as well (yay!).
> 
> (Although the "special bonus" was not included.)
> 
> There are some pretty, pretty maps in there....




Totally separate shipping.  It'll arrive in its own delivery.


----------



## afstanton

I got mine, and it's frickin' *sweet*.

Great work!

Looking forward to the bonus, too.


----------



## Knightfall

Broccli_Head said:


> Do you have a lay away plan?






Morrus said:


> What's a lay away plan?






RangerWickett said:


> A lay-by, to most of the rest of the English speaking world. Pay a little bit at a time, basically, and get the item once you've paid for it. Also known as "buying stuff for people who don't like to wait and save money in the bank."






Morrus said:


> Ah, I see.  No, we have no way of doing that, I'm afraid.



Nuts.


----------



## Nareth

Must resist buying when at Gencon...must...ah, who am I kidding? I'll probably have to ship it home though


----------



## Morrus

Nareth said:


> Must resist buying when at Gencon...must...ah, who am I kidding? I'll probably have to ship it home though




I'll be impressed if you manage to buy a print-on-demand product at GenCon from someone who isn't going to be at GenCon...


----------



## SolitonMan

Morrus said:


> Totally separate shipping.  It'll arrive in its own delivery.




I'd forgotten about this mostly, just today saw the downloadble version of Metamorphosis and realized, "Hey, I was supposed to get a copy of that with my WotBS pre-order!"

So that's why I'm posting this, just wondering if that stuff has dropped off the radar or something.  Thanks for any info, Morrus!


----------



## afstanton

Thanks for mentioning it - I wanted to check on mine as well.


----------



## SolitonMan

Hmm, been a few days since I've posted this...any way to bring it to Morrus' attention?   

If anyone reads this and can nudge Morrus to take a look at this thread, please do so, I'd like to discuss the pre-orders for the WotBS 3.5 full color print edition hardback and bonus.


----------

